# Question



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I know people usually ask the opposite kinda questions buuuut.....

What mix can I pass diesel off as? Or since not many people know what an American bully really is I was thinking just saying that but I dunno, I don't think he's bully enough...what do you guys think? Can he get away with being a bully?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Post recent pic!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I need to figure out this photobucket app. It wants to upload my whole camera album and well...no...lol...the photobucket account will then be deleted for violating terms

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I need to figure out this photobucket app. It wants to upload my whole camera album and well...no...lol...the photobucket account will then be deleted for violating terms
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you have the app open, click upload and the pictures you want should have a blue circle with a plus in a corner. It took me a while to figure it out lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I need to figure out this photobucket app. It wants to upload my whole camera album and well...no...lol...the photobucket account will then be deleted for violating terms
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Everything without a dick in it would spark my interest.....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*hound mix or lab mix....something along those terms*


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok on the app, how do I put the pic in here? It doesn't give links

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Ok on the app, how do I put the pic in here? It doesn't give links
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When the picture is done uploading, and you click it. In the bottom corner will be an "i" click it and then click the IMG code and it'll copy. Then paste here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How you gonna send in a blurry pic to post!? lmao

he is so cute!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

The pix still aren't even done uploading! Lol I just dunno y I can't post the pix directly on here lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> The pix still aren't even done uploading! Lol I just dunno y I can't post the pix directly on here lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it's like a monthly limit. I don't post pics often so I'm normally good lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> The pix still aren't even done uploading! Lol I just dunno y I can't post the pix directly on here lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I posted the 2 you sent me!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You have an attachment limit. Ill have to check which usergroups your in. Platinum VIPs have the biggest limit but I think your a already in it. Give me a bit to check for you


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is looking so cute!! Looks very much like a bully breed though...it's gonna be tough trying to pass him off as something other than bully breed mix  I'd try Vizlsa/Ridgeback hound mix....  hehe!

He reminds a lot of my friend's dog (an APBT) his name is Buddy


----------

